# Sick wood pigeon



## DaveF (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi all. A couple of days ago I found a juvenile wood pigeon with a broken wing. I have tried contacting people that can help like rspca and a local rescue centre but I don't want the pigeon to be PTS. It's holding its left wind down and has a wound near the wing joint. I have kept it in a cat carrier with food and water and it seems to be eating and drinking fine. I fear that the wound has become infected and I am unable to treat this. I live in the Birmingham area B63. Can anyone help?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the wood pigeon. The bird needs antibiotics as well as wing needs to be supported as best as possible in correct position. Make sure the bird is not tripping over the wing or allowed to hurt it more. Is this ca ompound fracture and open wound?

Here is a UK link with rescue resources. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

If you don't have access to any of those, please post/ contact facebook UK pigeon rescue, they may be able to find help. https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

Some things you need to know when rescuing a wood pigeon: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/thewoodpigeon.htm 

i will also move your thread to thee appropriate forum. *


----------



## DaveF (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response. I have seen the website before and tried to contact the local centres but had no joy as yet. I have requested to join the Facebook group so I'll hopefully hear back soon. Is it possible for me to get antibiotics for the pigeon myself? It looks like a fracture as the pigeon can't move the wing voluntarily. I can't see any other wounds so I'm assuming the gash has happened at the same time. Maybe it's fallen from the large tree at the rear of my garden?


----------



## DaveF (Aug 18, 2016)

From reading the 3rd link. It seems that the pigeon is an adult hen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DaveF said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I have seen the website before and tried to contact the local centres but had no joy as yet. I have requested to join the Facebook group so I'll hopefully hear back soon. Is it possible for me to get antibiotics for the pigeon myself? It looks like a fracture as the pigeon can't move the wing voluntarily. I can't see any other wounds so I'm assuming the gash has happened at the same time. Maybe it's fallen from the large tree at the rear of my garden?


*I am not sure if you can get antibiotics without prescription in UK, I am going to ask our UK member to respond to your question. Thank you*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Dave is now on FB group, but no, one cannot buy antibiotics w/o prescription from any UK veterinary supplier.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> Dave is now on FB group, but no, one cannot buy antibiotics w/o prescription from any UK veterinary supplier.


*Thank you for your help, John. *


----------

